# System hangs on shutdown after upgrading from 8.2 to 8.3



## ddaley (Aug 22, 2012)

I used cvsup to update my source tree, and then followed the handbook for building and installing the kernel and world.  Everything seems to be working great... except when I try to shutdown or reboot.  The last messages printed out are:


```
All buffers synched.
Uptime: <time> 
usbus0: Controller shutdown
```

And then it hangs and I have to hard power it off.

I have a feeling that it has something to do with the xhci (USB 3).  I am loading that as a module in loader.conf.

I am attaching my kernel config and dmesg output.  I don't see anything of interest in /var/log/messages

Here is the output of uname -a


```
FreeBSD shuttlebsd.localdomain 8.3-STABLE FreeBSD 8.3-STABLE #5: Tue Aug 21 17:40:14 CDT 2012     root@shuttlebsd.localdomain:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC_AMD64  amd64
```


----------



## OH (Aug 22, 2012)

For starters, rebuild your kernel with options COMPAT_FREEBSD32 enabled. Second I'd try using the system without the GoFlex thingy, see if that helps.


----------



## ddaley (Aug 23, 2012)

I added the COMPAT_FREEBSDXX items back into the kernel, rebuilt and installed it... but still no dice.  I'll try removing the GoFlex.  But, that is just an external drive that I have been using with the system for a quite a while.  It is connected to a USB 3 port though.  It worked fine under FreeBSD 8.2


----------



## ddaley (Aug 25, 2012)

Here is a little more information about this issue:

*Case 1*: Don't load xhci
System shuts down fine

*Case 2*: load xhci in loader.conf and sudo kldunload xhci before shutdown
System shuts down fine

*Case 3*: load xhci in loader.conf or build into kernel
System hangs on shutdown

It seems that as long as I unload xhci prior to shutdown, then the shutdown and power off complete successfully.  If not, then the system hangs and never completes the shutdown


----------

